# SOLD - FS: Ginault 94530G oyster bracelet conus only



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Up for sale is my Ginault 94530G oyster bracelet. Other than some fine desk diver swirls, it’s in excellent condition. Included are all extra links and screws (mounted) $150 obo including shipping, conus only.



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

jorgeledesma said:


> Up for sale is my Ginault 94530G oyster bracelet. Other than some fine desk diver swirls, it’s in excellent condition. Included are all extra links and screws (mounted) $150 obo including shipping, conus only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks WUS !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

